# Apple special event during Super Bowl



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.macnn.com/articles/07/01/17/apple.super.bowl.event/

ooh....

"Apple has scheduled to hold a special announcement during a Super Bowl commercial on February 4th, which one report claims could signal the debut of the Beatles' music catalog on the iTunes Music Store. The rumored deal between Apple Inc. and Apple Corps. to bring the legendary rock music to the digital realm for the first time is backed by "sources with knowledge of the project," according to the Toronto Sun, claiming that remastered tracks from the band's back catalog could end up on the iTunes Music Store as soon as next month. The report also mentions a three-month deal between the two companies to offer the Beatles' music exclusively via iTunes, reinforcing another report that surfaced earlier this week."


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I think it's going to be something, far, far bigger than just iTunes. Think OS X for the masses. 

I can see the ad now "Forget Vista". 

I know, I'm dreaming.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

NBiBooker said:


> Think OS X for the masses.
> 
> I can see the ad now "Forget Vista".


Whooh! Think Different! not think crazy!?!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Strawberry Fields Forever.

.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

free Leopard upgrade


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

using computer video, they have the Beatles using their iPhones to call each other about their songs while playing music too


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe it will be all the mac announcements missing from "Mac"World heh.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Or they announce the change from MacWorld to iPhoneWorld  I think, that if this happens, it will be some serious "Love". (Cirque du Soleil's new Beatles Presentation )


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm not even a fan of The Beatles... give me something else!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm with the release of Mac OS X...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

it will be announced that "Leopard" has been shelved in favour of "Domestic Shorthair" as feline of choice....


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Come on people. Think BIGGER!  



.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's a product announcement that's going to be watched by millions of normal people not millions of geeks, think BIG! I don't think Beatles on iTunes will be quite big enough. Maybe Steve Jobs lied about the June release date, and there's a 30 second ad spot that Cingular and Apple took out saying you can get your iPhones today after the Super Bowl ends. It'll cost them a very pretty penny to announce something during the Super Bowl, Beatles on iTunes? OSX Leopard? Puhlease.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it possible Apple will ever release OSX for regular old PC boxes...?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Gretzky is new CEO, iphone is now called "italktomuchthereforeIam", Beatles sing "Ticket to ride" with Steve Jobs and Gretzky in a yellow submarine with the NEW Green Apple Logo


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Lars said:


> I'm not even a fan of The Beatles... give me something else!


Unfortunately for you, Jobs is.

I'm a fan too but still, I don't think having them on iTunes warrants a special announcement at Superbowl. Unless it's launched in conjunction with the new video iPod with all the features of the iPhone (minus the phone part).


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

HAHH!!!
You guys have nothing on this!

Mac becomes Mc!!!


----------



## Bruno_NB (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe a "Come Together" commercial - Mating Intel's technologies with Apple Comp...(er Apple, Inc)?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gizmo321 said:


> Is it possible Apple will ever release OSX for regular old PC boxes...?


Unlikely... that's still years away, if it'll happen at all.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Maybe Apple will anoounce that they are buying an NFL expansion team, the Toronto Pippins. They are going to buy the Roger's Centre and rename it the Apple Centre.

...could happen


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

maybe it's going to be a new "1984" commercial, with the hammer going through a PC and turning into OSX


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

My real guess though is what the rumours say... Beatles on iTunes.

It will be an Apple silhouette ad, with iconic moments from the Beatles career in silhouette, and will say simply at the end "Beatles exclusively on iTunes".

Or something to that effect.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think Apple would recoup the money spent on advertising during the SuperBowl on just a Beatles/iTunes ad. 

While the Beatles are a huge band, this is 2007 and just won't have the same impact they had in the past. 

I vote for something bigger, probably either some sort of Leopard/iLife07 or video iPod like the some of the previous posters.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Apple sold 21 million iPods last quarter and have sold over 2 billion songs on iTunes to datewith both numbers on the rise. 

Apple is not likely going to announce product in a 30 or 60-second spot. What they will likely do is strengthen their already powerful brands (iPod + iTunes) with the Beatles exclusive. 

In this sense it's not just a commercial for the Beatles songs themselves, but also for iTunes and iPods. It's win-win-win.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

A new Beatles Special Edition iPod?


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Wait a minute here!!!

Will we, Canadian, even get to see the commercials??? Doesn't Global plaster it over with commercials of Maple Leaf frozen pies or Tim Horton's?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> using computer video, they have the Beatles using their iPhones to call each other about their songs while playing music too


Wow! If Jobs can get Lennon and Harrison on a conference call, then the iPhone is some SERIOUS technology.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Bighead said:


> Wait a minute here!!!
> 
> Will we, Canadian, even get to see the commercials??? Doesn't Global plaster it over with commercials of Maple Leaf frozen pies or Tim Horton's?


yeah i'm thinking the same thingXX)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> using computer video, they have the Beatles using their iPhones to call each other about their songs while playing music too



HAHA!! A Hard Day's Night (the movie) would be perfect for that!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bighead said:


> Wait a minute here!!!
> 
> Will we, Canadian, even get to see the commercials??? Doesn't Global plaster it over with commercials of Maple Leaf frozen pies or Tim Horton's?



Er... give apple.com or youtube a shot the next day.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Ota*



Bighead said:


> Wait a minute here!!!
> 
> Will we, Canadian, even get to see the commercials??? Doesn't Global plaster it over with commercials of Maple Leaf frozen pies or Tim Horton's?


Luckily for me, I hooked up a set of old school rabbit ears (my tv has a built in HD tuner) and picked up 12 HD channels from TO and Buffalo! So I will be able to watch the commercials from the CBS Buffalo feed....if it happens.

If any of you have a TV with a built in HD tuner or some type of HD card hooked up, you may want to investigate OTA further. Here's a great resource - OTA Reception Results from Digital Home.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe the Apple Inc, and Apple corps joined and they will form a new record label....welcome to the Gala...


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I heard a rumor they have hired the godaddy girl, now known as the AppleInc girl.

Perhaps they are going to have a giant dancing iPod macsot and stage a mini "Apple Bowl" using NFL players dressed in iPhone costumes.

Only time will tell.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Er... give apple.com or youtube a shot the next day.



THE NEXT DAY!!!! But I want it now!!! 


actually there's a good chance it will be on youtube by the end of the game...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Or just turn to an American channel. I'm sure you'll get the American advertisements on an American channel.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Or just turn to an American channel. I'm sure you'll get the American advertisements on an American channel.



Unless you have a satellite dish or something...
For those of us urbanites with cable, I am afraid we are stuck with the CanCon version of the SuperBowl.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Global simsubs on Expressvu as well. They even simsub the Toronto station on the Seattle station. Last Sunday they switched early to the next game on Fox so instead of watching the CBS post game show I'm watching the pre game Fox show on the CBS channel. Global is scum.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

> A new Beatles Special Edition iPod?


Blah!

Apple will release a:
*Real Video iPod.*

iPhone like with a 3.5in screen and rotatable.
80GB and 120GB, iPhone touch screen interface and plays half a dozen games.
WiFi Draft N for easy Apple iTV streaming

And wait for it...
$499USD and $599USD
(This will drop in price in June when the iPhone is released.)

And a new accessory ... Dock connector to HDMI output.

*HD in your pocket.*
Available Today at the Apple.com and Apple stores around the world, available everywhere else in 6 to 8 weeks.

This is like a HexDump of everything I could think of.
--

Is it the new Cingular Apple iPhone or AT&T Apple iPhone?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I have reliable[1] sources[2] that tell me OS X will be released stand alone to fight against Vista to fight for the upgrade revenue and to allow people who make their own customers a legal way to own OS X and run it on their machine.

1 - I can rely on them to give me wrong info.
2 - They don't quite exist.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Keep in mind that it's still an unconfirmed rumour. I wouldn't put it past Apple to surprise people, especially given that this would be great timing, but how often has Apple actually done Super Bowl ads (of its own) since 1985?

Then again, they haven't had the chance to announce something relating to the Beatles, either.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm waiting to see what happens with the Super Bowl feed on HD. Thankfully Global does not have an HD channel yet, or if they do, Cogeco hasn't added it to the lineup. I'm hoping that this doesn't change in the three and a half weeks between now and this year's Super Bowl. I'm looking forward to seeing the game in HD, seeing it with the US commercials would be an added bonus. I have a suspicion that most of the Super Bowl Ads this year (including any Apple ad) will be in HD.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Uhmm.. they dropped "Computer" from their name.

Maybe Apple will launch a U2 inspired line of housewares and linen?
Apple Cider?

An Apple HDTV?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

You guys have it ALL wrong. 

Apple's commercial will be for the iPhone and announce the newest feature (Not mentioned at the Keynote). The ability to talk directly to Ziggy and Leap from place to place and person to person as you see fit.

Geeez, you guys are going to have some seriously red faces after the commercial and I will be going "Told you so!"


----------



## airjacobs (Jul 26, 2010)

All I wanted is the Apple will make a game about NFL. I will be the happiest guy if they can do that. I wish they will for all their fans and supporters.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll bet they don't, for superbowl.

2007.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I'll bet they don't, for superbowl.
> 
> 2007.


lol


----------

